

In Liberia, US Soldiers Race Ebola - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/articles/in-liberia-u-s-soldiers-race-ebola-1413501880

======
zaroth

      The U.S. has flown in 7,800 cubic yards of gravel, along with 30
      large tents, 4,400 cots, more than 12,000 yards of barrier fencing
      and more than 2,200 rolls of plastic sheeting for the construction
      effort, according to government figures.
    

Wait, what? 1 cubic yard of gravel weights over a ton, right? It would take
more than 30 trips with an _An-225 Mriya_ to move that much gravel through the
sky. Methinks WSJ fact checkers missed something here...

 _According to government figures_ indeed...

~~~
harlanlewis
A ton seemed crazy heavy to me, but it turns out a cubic yard of gravel is
commonly estimated at 1 _.5_ tons.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=how%20much%20does%20a%20cubi...](https://www.google.com/search?q=how%20much%20does%20a%20cubic%20yard%20of%20gravel%20weigh)

------
anigbrowl
Some readers have trouble accessing WSJ articles. If it won't load, search for
the article title on google and it should load OK from there. I looked for a
similarly-up-to-date report in another publication but coverage has been poor.

